# Cockatiel Breeders in Manchester



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Does anyone know of a cockatiel breeder in the Greater Manchester area


----------



## upferret (Sep 26, 2008)

hi, yes. me! I have two chicks ready now, let me know if you want more details, 
Nic


----------



## simon cunningham (Dec 28, 2008)

i have two chicks two week old if ur interested


----------



## Danielle_Bee (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi.I'm from Manchester and I'm looking to buy a cockatiel from a breeder.Want one asap lol.how much are you both selling them for??


----------



## upferret (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi I usually sell them for £50 each, I only have one chick at the moment, its a lutino and its 5 weeks old, we usually let them go when they are 11 weeks. I dont hand rear them, just handle them a lot so they are hand tame but parent raised so you dont get the problems you get from hand reared birds but still have a friendly pet.


----------



## joannerm (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi 

I am not a breeder, but i do have a 3 year old female cockateil that i need to re-home (we are moving and cannot take her) if anyone knows of a good home for her?


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Where are you based joannerm


----------



## joannerm (Jan 26, 2009)

I am based in Walkden, Just outside of Bolton


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

You are welcome to bring her to me for a new forever home if you like


----------



## joannerm (Jan 26, 2009)

Brilliant! Do you have any contact details, a number or something so we could chat?
(if you have an email address i could send some photos of her if you would like)


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

joannerm said:


> Brilliant! Do you have any contact details, a number or something so we could chat?
> (if you have an email address i could send some photos of her if you would like)


Yes i can be contacted on [email protected] and if you log onto my partners website Landscape gardeners, Cheshire and then into avaries you can see where it will be living forever with 6 guineas and a rabbit called lawna. and it has a chicken 20 budgies and two (soon to be three) cockatiels to keep it company.


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

I was going to ask the same thing! I'm looking to buy a tiel has to be male though. Wanting to tame so want a young bird, new cage on it's way ready for him. Please pm me I'm sick and tired of looking on the net to no end!


----------



## upferret (Sep 26, 2008)

have pm'd you as we have a lutino chick for sale,it's 12 weeks old, its £50 and tame although not hand reared and sex is uncertain.


----------



## Kev1992 (Aug 13, 2019)

Any one have cockateil or ringnecks for sale please could you contact me if your close to bolton manchester and could deliver 07551447047 please text if you have any available


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2022)

upferret said:


> Hi I usually sell them for £50 each, I only have one chick at the moment, its a lutino and its 5 weeks old, we usually let them go when they are 11 weeks. I dont hand rear them, just handle them a lot so they are hand tame but parent raised so you dont get the problems you get from hand reared birds but still have a friendly pet.


----------

